# Termino de comer y me voy al trabajo



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos.

Me gustaría traducir lo siguiente _ termino de comer y me voy al trabajo
_
 Mi intento.   Ich fertig esse und dann gehe ich zur Arbeit 

Muchas gracias


----------



## evamawasesned

Hola! 
El único problema aquí es la sintaxis. La frase correcta sería:
"Ich esse fertig und dann gehe ich zur / in die (las dos son posibles) Arbeit."

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

Oder auch:
*Sobald ich mit dem Essen fertig bin*, gehe zur Arbeit/in die Schule/ins Kino
(und an den Computer, um bei WordReferance zu posten !)


----------



## anahiseri

*Ich esse fertig* me suena raro, pero a lo mejor se dice en Austria. . . . (mi alemán es del norte).
Lo de Toneri está muy bien, pero si quieres decir algo más corto,propongo:
*Nachdem ich gegessen habe 
Sobald ich gegessen habe 
Gleich nach dem Essen*


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> *Ich esse fertig* me suena raro, pero a lo mejor se dice en Austria. . . . (mi alemán es del norte).



*Nachdem ich gegessen habe*, gehe ich mich duschen 
*Sobald ich gegessen habe,* fahre ich mit dem Rad in die Stadt 
*Gleich nach dem Essen*, gehe ich zum Sport  etc....

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Bei mir zu Hause ist es üblich zu sagen: Ich esse (noch in Ruhe) zu Ende und gehe dann zur Arbeit.

Der Satz


Oceanboy said:


> termino de comer y me voy al trabajo


ist interpretierbar:
1) unmittelbar nach dem Essen gehe ich zur Arbeit
2) erst esse ich fertig und danach gehe ich arbeiten
Ich sage nur: Kontext.

¿Para qué necesitas la frase, oceanboy? ¿Para decir que apenas terminas de comer ya te vas o que haces una cosa detrás de la otra, que no dejas la comida a medio terminar para irte sino que primero terminas tranquilamente) y después te vas?


----------



## Oceanboy

Hola Alemanita, la frase completa sería :

A penas termino de comer me voy de regreso al trabajo


----------



## Alemanita

Entonces te propongo, como ya se ha dicho más arriba:
Gleich nach dem Essen gehe ich zur Arbeit zurück.
Saludos.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias a todos !


----------

